# [admin] raid0 prestazioni & compatibilità [risolto]

## Tiro

sono alle prese con lo smanettamento di due hd d a80 giga identici in modalità raid0. Ho due problemi:

1) prestazioni come se ne avessi uno solo

```

# cat /proc/mdstat 

Personalities : [raid0] 

md0 : active raid0 hdc1[1] hda1[0]

      160086272 blocks 64k chunks

      

unused devices: <none>

# hdparm -id /dev/hda && hdparm -id /dev/hdc

/dev/hda:

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 Model=Maxtor 6Y080L0, FwRev=YAR41VW0, SerialNo=Y3H3E45E

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160086528

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=disabled

 Drive conforms to: (null): 

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/hdc:

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 Model=Maxtor 6Y080L0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=Y20XFTFC

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=160086528

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null): 

 * signifies the current active mode

# df -h

Filesystem         Dimens. Usati Disp. Uso% Montato su

/dev/md0              151G  8,7G  134G   7% /

/dev/hdb6             9,4G  6,3G  3,1G  68% /mnt/hdb6

/dev/hdb8              15G  9,4G  5,6G  63% /home

none                  252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm

# hdparm -tT /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   1032 MB in  2.00 seconds = 515.05 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  234 MB in  3.01 seconds =  77.70 MB/sec

# hdparm -tT /dev/hdc && hdparm -tT /dev/hda && hddtemp /dev/hda /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   1060 MB in  2.00 seconds = 529.82 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  106 MB in  3.04 seconds =  34.91 MB/sec

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1072 MB in  2.00 seconds = 535.55 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  134 MB in  3.01 seconds =  44.47 MB/sec

/dev/hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0: 40°C

/dev/hdc: Maxtor 6Y080L0: 28°C

```

si nota che si scalda solo uno dei 2 hd...come se hdc non lavorasse.

2) se il device raid lo monto come root ottengo errori poco belli...

```
 # dmesg | grep hdc

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbc08-0xbc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hdc: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1

md: considering hdc1 ...

md:  adding hdc1 ...

md: bind<hdc1>

md: running: <hdc1><hda1>

raid0: looking at hdc1

raid0:   comparing hdc1(80043136) with hdc1(80043136)

raid0:   comparing hda1(80043136) with hdc1(80043136)

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

# dmesg | grep hda

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbc00-0xbc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

md:  adding hda1 ...

md: bind<hda1>

md: running: <hdc1><hda1>

raid0: looking at hda1

raid0:   comparing hda1(80043136) with hdc1(80043136)

```

posso assicurare al 99% che l'hdc gode di ottima salute..primo perchè è nuovo di zecca..secondo perchè mi dà questi errori solo se il raid lo uso come / se avvio il sistema su una partizione non raid e monto md0 su una directory tipo /mnt/gentooraid non ottengo errori...quindi mi viene da pensare che il modulo raid0 fa dei casini...o ancora più probabilmente sono io che ho fatto un pò di casini ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

ad ogni modo ho abilitato nel kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y
> 
> CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y
> ...

 

che abbia semplicemente rinominato /dev/hda1 in /dev/md0 ????Last edited by Tiro on Fri Mar 25, 2005 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

problema 1: chi ha detto che RAID-0 deve essere più veloce? non è assolutamente vero.

un RAID-0 va alla velocità delle singole unità. quello che succede a te è normalissimo.

problema 2: se fai passare per bene gli help della configurazione del kernel, nella sezione dei conrtoller IDE/ATA, trovi proprio "attiva questa funzione se ricevi il tal errore" e se non ricordo male era proprio quello che hai riportato tu.

purtroppo non ricordo con esattezza quale fosse, quindi ti tocca... te la devi cercare  :Wink: 

----------

## dappiu

Un software RAID sfrutta il processore del tuo pc per andare, di sicuro un controller RAID hardware ha prestazioni più elevate. Non credere di avere un incremento di prestazioni con un RAID0 software.

----------

## dappiu

Dimenticavo... io ho quattro hard disk al momento nel case e le temperature spesso dipendono dalle posizioni che hanno. Se quello che si scalda di più si trova in un punto più "scomodo" del case è normale anche un tale divario fra le temperature.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Un software RAID sfrutta il processore del tuo pc per andare, di sicuro un controller RAID hardware ha prestazioni più elevate. Non credere di avere un incremento di prestazioni con un RAID0 software.

 

ed in ogni caso il RAID-0 non da vantaggi di prestazioni nemmeno se fatto in hardware. in compenso massimizzi il rischio di perdere tutto quanto  :Wink: 

----------

## btbbass

Semplice domanda di uno che nn ha mai lavorato col raid , ma solo studiato le varie caratteristiche: in linea di massima un raid 0 via hardware, nn dovrebbe accelerare il data transfer (naturalmnte nn gli access time e i latency time), leggendo/scrivendo la metà dei dati su due hh diversi?

----------

## dappiu

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> Semplice domanda di uno che nn ha mai lavorato col raid , ma solo studiato le varie caratteristiche: in linea di massima un raid 0 via hardware, nn dovrebbe accelerare il data transfer (naturalmnte nn gli access time e i latency time), leggendo/scrivendo la metà dei dati su due hh diversi?

 

Io pensavo proprio a questo. Naturalmente potrei sbagliarmi.

----------

## lopio

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> Un software RAID sfrutta il processore del tuo pc per andare, di sicuro un controller RAID hardware ha prestazioni più elevate. Non credere di avere un incremento di prestazioni con un RAID0 software.

 

a me non risulta proprio visto che i valori di hdparm su partizione raid0 risultano quasi raddoppiati  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ed in ogni caso il RAID-0 non da vantaggi di prestazioni nemmeno se fatto in hardware. in compenso massimizzi il rischio di perdere tutto quanto 

 

?????

 *raid howto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # RAID-0
> 
>     * Also called "stripe" mode. The devices should (but need not) have the same size. Operations on the array will be split on the devices; for example, a large write could be split up as 4 kB to disk 0, 4 kB to disk 1, 4 kB to disk 2, then 4 kB to disk 0 again, and so on. If one device is much larger than the other devices, that extra space is still utilized in the RAID device, but you will be accessing this larger disk alone, during writes in the high end of your RAID device. This of course hurts performance.
> ...

 

----------

## btbbass

Ah ecco... mi sembrava!!!  :Wink: 

@ Tiro:  ho letto meglio il risultato di hdparm, e mi sembra che funzioni tutto bene... nel senso che il data transfer (Timing buffered disk reads) indicato per la partizione md0 è 74 Mb/s, mentre quello dei due dischi è di 44 (hdb) e di 34 (hdc) ... al massimo è strano che hdc abbia ben 10 mb al secondo in meno rispetto al fratello hdb, che dovrebbe essere gemello! Magari dipende da qualche impostazione meno spinta di hdparm, che comporta anche una temperatura inferiore.... Per questo però devi aspettare che ti risponda qlc che ne sappia di più di me  :Embarassed:  ...

----------

## xchris

raid0 e0 quello che da le maggiori performance ma e' indubbiamente il + pericoloso.

Ho provato ai tempi a fare dei raid 0 su 3 dischi scsi (via Software) e le prestazioni erano imbarazzanti.

(veramente veloce...anche se si trattava di un p2)

Ho provato anche via Hardware su una macchina molto + prestante e come previsto era un fulmine

Raid 1 invece e' + lento in scrittura ma in lettura se la cava bene. (un po' meglio del disco singolo)

Il 5 invece e' un buon compromesso tra velocita' e ridondanza. (ma rimane + lento del raid 0)

Sconsiglio comunque un raid 0 per l'intero sistema.

Ha senso solamente su parti del FS con dati non fondamentali o comunque replicati/backappati.

IMHO

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  *btbbass wrote:*   Semplice domanda di uno che nn ha mai lavorato col raid , ma solo studiato le varie caratteristiche: in linea di massima un raid 0 via hardware, nn dovrebbe accelerare il data transfer (naturalmnte nn gli access time e i latency time), leggendo/scrivendo la metà dei dati su due hh diversi? 
> 
> Io pensavo proprio a questo. Naturalmente potrei sbagliarmi.

 

no, perché il RAID-0 fa un "merge" delle capacità di due o più partizioni in una sola.

il pratica unisco due dischi da x GB in uno da 2x GB. i dati però NON VENGONO SCRITTI SU ENTRAMBI, ma sul primo disponibile, quindi la velocità di lettura e scrittura è quella delle singole unità.

non è finita qui: il RAID ha un overhead di gestione, quindi oltre che non offrire vantaggi in termini di prestazioni dell'unità, appesantisce anche il processore

----------

## xchris

ti confondi con il LINEAR

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-1.html#ss1.4

ciao

----------

## lopio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no, perché il RAID-0 fa un "merge" delle capacità di due o più partizioni in una sola.
> 
> il pratica unisco due dischi da x GB in uno da 2x GB. i dati però NON VENGONO SCRITTI SU ENTRAMBI, ma sul primo disponibile, quindi la velocità di lettura e scrittura è quella delle singole unità.
> ...

 

se questo e' vero perche' hdparm parla di guadagno  prestazionale? e dove sarebbe utilita' in tal caso?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   
> 
> ed in ogni caso il RAID-0 non da vantaggi di prestazioni nemmeno se fatto in hardware. in compenso massimizzi il rischio di perdere tutto quanto  
> 
> ?????

 

RAID-0: striping.

unisci due o più dischi in una unità grande quanto la somma delle capacità originali.

supponiamo che uno dei dischi che usi per fare uno stripe si guasti: PERDI TUTTI I DATI non solo quelli che stavano sull'unità guasta. è come se ad un hard disk togliessi un cilindro: non è più in grado di indirizzare niente perché non sa più come posizionare la testina a causa della geometria sballata.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ti confondi con il LINEAR
> 
> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-1.html#ss1.4
> 
> ciao

 

chiedo scusa. hai ragione

resta però un fatto importante e indiscutible: nell'ipotesi di avere dati diversi che si trovano su due unità diverse, la lettura parallela non è comunue possibile per un limite tecnologico dei controller EIDE/ATA, per il quale in ogni istante può trasferire dati una ed una sola unità.

l'unica tecnologia che può fare qualcosa di simile è la SCSI, che supporta appunto le TCQ.

morale della favola non c'è guadagno di prestazioni  :Wink: Last edited by .:chrome:. on Tue Mar 22, 2005 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xchris

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no, perché il RAID-0 fa un "merge" delle capacità di due o più partizioni in una sola.
> 
> il pratica unisco due dischi da x GB in uno da 2x GB. i dati però NON VENGONO SCRITTI SU ENTRAMBI, ma sul primo disponibile, quindi la velocità di lettura e scrittura è quella delle singole unità.

 

i dati non sono replicati.

e fino a qui siamo d'accordo credo.

E' vero che la capacita' e' la somma.

Ma la differenza e' che lo striping quando scrive scrive un "pezzo" su un disco e un "Pezzo" su un altro in modo alternato.

In linear mode invece satura il primo disco e poi passa al secondo.

In linear Mode non c'e' incremento di prestazioni.

In striping c'e',eccome!!!

Mi sembra che il documento postato sia chiaro. (a parte le esperienze personali)

Ciao

EDIT:risposta data senza leggere il post precedente.

----------

## xchris

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> resta però un fatto importante e indiscutible: nell'ipotesi di avere dati diversi che si trovano su due unità diverse, la lettura parallela non è comunue possibile per un limite tecnologico dei controller EIDE/ATA, per il quale in ogni istante può trasferire dati una ed una sola unità.
> 
> l'unica tecnologia che può fare qualcosa di simile è la SCSI, che supporta appunto le TCQ.
> ...

 

scusa la domanda... ma l'hai mai provato?

un conto e' se fai un raid SW con hdb e hda,

un conto se lo fai con hda e hdc. (canali differenti)

(senza contare i limiti meccanici del singolo HD)

Leggendo il documento (e non l'ho scritto io  :Laughing: ) si parla addirittura di un limite teorico di N*disco*velocita'_singolo

Chiaramente nel mondo reale non e' possibile....

ma ti assicuro che si si avvicina molto.

Ti parlo anche per esperienze dirette.

Se fosse come dici tu... perche' hanno inventato il raid 0??

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Ma la differenza e' che lo striping quando scrive scrive un "pezzo" su un disco e un "Pezzo" su un altro in modo alternato.
> 
> In linear mode invece satura il primo disco e poi passa al secondo.

 

uff... non sono riuscito a farmi capire.

sul bus funziona così: una unità se lo prende e se lo tiene finché non ha finito.

se hai due unità che "sulla carta" devono funzionare contemporaneamente, nella realtà succederà che lavoreranno a turno, in rapida successione, dandoti l'illusione che stiano lavorando in parallelo, nello stesso modo in cui i processi vengono schedulati nella CPU.

capisci che se il parallelismo è solo virtuale non hai nessun vantaggio, anzi... è addirittura possibile avere dei rallentamenti dovuti al "passaggio di consegne" tra una e l'altra per la gestione del bus (si parla di MIGLIAIA di cicli di clock).

il bus SCSI invece supporta le TCQ (Tagget Comnmand Queues) che in sostanza ti danno la possibilità di lavorare in parallelo, a patto che i trasferimenti avvengano individualmente (risparmi i tempi di scambio di istruzioni, diagnosi, seek-time, e qualche altra...)

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Mi sembra che il documento postato sia chiaro. (a parte le esperienze personali)

 

il documento che hai postato è chiaro, ma non è stato scritto da un essere superiore che detiene la coscienza suprema.  :Smile: 

chi ha scritto quel documento sarebbe stato cacciato a calci in culo da quello che è stato il mio docente di struttura e progetto del calcolatore (e avrebbe avuto tutte le ragioni di farlo!)

fonte: *Quote:*   

> Computer Organization & Design. The Hardware/Software Interface (2/ed.) D.A. Patterson e J.L. Hennessy.

 Last edited by .:chrome:. on Tue Mar 22, 2005 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no, perché il RAID-0 fa un "merge" delle capacità di due o più partizioni in una sola.
> 
> il pratica unisco due dischi da x GB in uno da 2x GB. i dati però NON VENGONO SCRITTI SU ENTRAMBI, ma sul primo disponibile, quindi la velocità di lettura e scrittura è quella delle singole unità.
> ...

 

Solo per curiosità ma questa "innovativa" teoria sul raid dove l'hai letta? Sono curioso di leggere anche io dalla stessa fonte.

----------

## xchris

se usi i 2 canali ide e' diverso.

Il punto e' che se cosi' fosse (come dici tu) il raid 0 non avrebbe senso di esistere.

..e credo che chi ha scritto quel pezzetto di kernel ne sappia anche + del Professorone  :Wink: 

ripeto la domanda: l'hai mai provato?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> scusa la domanda... ma l'hai mai provato?

 

certo. pure misurato.

ho un intero capitolo della tesi di laurea dedicato a un confronto qualitativo dei RAID

 *xchris wrote:*   

> un conto e' se fai un raid SW con hdb e hda,
> 
> un conto se lo fai con hda e hdc. (canali differenti)
> 
> (senza contare i limiti meccanici del singolo HD)

 

canali diversi, è vero, ma sullo stesso controller. UN controller vuol dire UN bus

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Leggendo il documento (e non l'ho scritto io )

 

per carità... non sto mettendo in dubbio la tua buona fede

 *xchris wrote:*   

> si parla addirittura di un limite teorico di N*disco*velocita'_singolo
> 
> Chiaramente nel mondo reale non e' possibile....
> 
> ma ti assicuro che si si avvicina molto.
> ...

 

anche io  :Wink: 

ti darei anche un altro testo: http://www.mhhe.com/engcs/electrical/hamacher/ (ho dovuto cercare il link)

questo è veramente ottimo è DEMOLISCE (pure con estrema crudeltà) tutti quelli che dicono che due periferiche possono andare in parallelo.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Se fosse come dici tu... perche' hanno inventato il raid 0??

 

per avere il vantaggio di una capacità (virtualmente) illimitata ed estendibile, e per bilanciare il carico tra le unità.

offre reali vantaggi di prestazioni in un caso: unità attestate a controller diversi (ben diverso da canali diversi del medesimo controller)

la domanda è però... dato quello che si rischia, e la difficoltà di mettere in piedi qualcosa vantaggioso in termini di prestazioni, il gioco vale la candela?

 *Quote:*   

> you will not be able to rescue any data if a drive fails

 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uff... non sono riuscito a farmi capire.
> 
> sul bus funziona così: una unità se lo prende e se lo tiene finché non ha finito.
> ...

 

Questo discorso è vero in realtà ma devi tenere in considerazioni una cosa che forse hai dimenticato di menzionare: quando viene effettuata una richiesta di dati in lettura l'HD effettua la ricerca e pone i dati nel buffer. Ora dal momento in cui viene effettuata la richiesta al momento in cui i dati sono disponibili passa un certo lasso di tempo. Questo lasso di tempo è dovuto ai tempi di seek e latency. Questo ntervallo di tempo è molto maggiore del tempo necessario a trasferire i dati sul bus e quindi il collo di bottiglia non è l bus che viene quindi tranquillamente condiviso dalle due unità.

----------

## xchris

guarda...

io mi ritengo una persona "empirica" (passatemi la definizione)

La teoria e' giusta e bene che ci sia...

ma alla fine mi piace provare con mano.

ebbene ogni volta che ho provato un raid 0 non mi ha mai deluso in quanto a prestazioni (e solo quelle)

e tanto mi basta!

quello hardware mi ha semplicemente raddoppiato le prestazioni del disco (quando l'avevo...ora per prudenza l'ho tolto)

quello software si avvicina molto ed e' decisamente superiore.

Sono proprio curioso di sapere che tipo di test hai fatto...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Questo discorso è vero in realtà ma devi tenere in considerazioni una cosa che forse hai dimenticato di menzionare: quando viene effettuata una richiesta di dati in lettura l'HD effettua la ricerca e pone i dati nel buffer. Ora dal momento in cui viene effettuata la richiesta al momento in cui i dati sono disponibili passa un certo lasso di tempo. Questo lasso di tempo è dovuto ai tempi di seek e latency. Questo ntervallo di tempo è molto maggiore del tempo necessario a trasferire i dati sul bus e quindi il collo di bottiglia non è l bus che viene quindi tranquillamente condiviso dalle due unità.

 

eheh... mo ti frego  :Wink: 

quello che dici te è vero nel caso di SCSI. nel tempo che dici tu, il protocollo SCSI libera il bus, che rimane a disposizione di altre unità. il protocollo ATA non prevede questo, e il bus resta occupato fino alla fine dell'operazione o allo scadere del time-slot

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> eheh... mo ti frego 
> 
> quello che dici te è vero nel caso di SCSI. nel tempo che dici tu, il protocollo SCSI libera il bus, che rimane a disposizione di altre unità. il protocollo ATA non prevede questo, e il bus resta occupato fino alla fine dell'operazione o allo scadere del time-slot

 

Questo è FALSO, hai mai sentito parlare di IRQ  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Sono proprio curioso di sapere che tipo di test hai fatto...

 

di certo non hdparm.

ho usato bonnie++ lasciato in loop per almeno 6 ore a ciclo, visto che dovevo simulare un utilizzo intensivo delle unità.

ad ogni modo io non contesto il fatto che tu abbia avuto risultati, perché quelli, in un modo o nell'altro ci sono senza dubbio... dico in sostanza di fare attenzione a non prendere per oro colato quello che si trova scritto in un howto che per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe essere stato scritto da chiunque... come hai visto sulla carta non sono stati tenuti minimamente in considerazione i limiti costruttivi delle unità e tecnologici del bus, quindi nn puoi aspettarti i guadagni promessi...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Questo è FALSO, hai mai sentito parlare di IRQ 

 

uff... che stress... basta... adesso scannerizzo mezzo libro e ti mando 6246654578 MB di pdf per posta.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

così te lo leggi e la finiamo di incasinare i poveri server di gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uff... che stress... basta... adesso scannerizzo mezzo libro e ti mando 6246654578 MB di pdf per posta.   
> 
> così te lo leggi e la finiamo di incasinare i poveri server di gentoo 

 

Aspetto con ansia almeno me la posso prendere con l'autore del testo  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

io ho usato dei test meno "scientifici" e piu' concreti credo.

"L'utilizzo quotidiano" e altri test tipici. (non certo hdparm)

i vantaggi ci sono e sono oltremodo apprezzabili. (non parliamo del 30% per intenderci,ma di +)

sul fatto che tu dica "ad ogni modo io non contesto il fatto che tu abbia avuto risultati, perché quelli, in un modo o nell'altro ci sono senza dubbio" e in qualche post precedente "morale della favola non c'è guadagno di prestazioni " mi perplime  :Smile: 

Il fatto che l'howto non sia scritto dalla persona + autorevole della terra e' un conto.

Il fatto che sia stato incluso nel kernel ufficiale di linux... questa la dice lunga a mio avviso sulla sua utilita' e affidabilita' (non considerando i limiti fisici dei poveri HD) ma del solo software.

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *xchris wrote:*   

> sul fatto che tu dica "ad ogni modo io non contesto il fatto che tu abbia avuto risultati, perché quelli, in un modo o nell'altro ci sono senza dubbio" e in qualche post precedente "morale della favola non c'è guadagno di prestazioni " mi perplime 

 

vero. scusa...  :Confused: 

diciamo che sono stato un po' esagerato, all'inizio in un senso e alla fine nell'altro (sono un mostro di coerenza, io  :Very Happy:  )

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Il fatto che l'howto non sia scritto dalla persona + autorevole della terra e' un conto.
> 
> Il fatto che sia stato incluso nel kernel ufficiale di linux... questa la dice lunga a mio avviso sulla sua utilita' e affidabilita' (non considerando i limiti fisici dei poveri HD) ma del solo software.

 

no, dai... scherzi a parte...

nessuno ha mai detto che sia una cosa cattiva o mal progettata, anche perché è sopravvissuto per diversi anni (da quanto è che sono stati elaborati i concetti del RAID?) e questo significa che degli aspetti positivi li hanno per forza. è innegabile che abbia delle limitazioni sia prestazionali che in termini di affidabilità... poi... ognuno rischia i propri dati come vuole.  :Wink: 

si era partiti da un consiglio sul RAID-0 e io ho detto la mia (spero di non averti fatto arrabbiare, chris... io mi sono divertito  :Smile:  )

PERSONALMENTE credo che sia scelta più saggia puntare su un altro tipo di RAID, che offra anche ridondanza e controllo d'errore, e sacrificare un po' di velocità pur di mettere i dati al sicuro.

prendo la scusa per soddisfare una mia curiosità: il RAID-subsystem del kernel ha rallentato molto lo sviluppo, e le stesse funzioni si stanno implementando all'interno di device-mapper. qualcuno ha già avuto modo di provare dm-mirror e simili?

----------

## xchris

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si era partiti da un consiglio sul RAID-0 e io ho detto la mia (spero di non averti fatto arrabbiare, chris... io mi sono divertito  )
> 
> 

 

tu sei stato un po' "assoluto" e a prima vista poco incline alla discussione.

Arrabbiato? naaaa. ho semplicemente difeso la mia posizione  :Smile: 

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PERSONALMENTE credo che sia scelta più saggia puntare su un altro tipo di RAID , che offra anche ridondanza e controllo d'errore, e sacrificare un po' di velocità pur di mettere i dati al sicuro.
> 
> 

 

su questo sono completamente d'accordo.

Io vado sempre su ext3 e senza alcun tipo di raid (0) perche' mi piace dormire tranquillo. (anche se + lento)

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

volevo suggerire un altro link

http://linux.cudeso.be/raid.php#raid01

per avere un po' di sicurezza c'e' il 0+1 e i 10. (rispetto allo 0 puro)

ciao

----------

## Tiro

in effetti il raid0 l'ho scelto esclusivamente perchè ho solo due hd identici e volevo provare l'ebrezza della velocità...la quale non mi ha stupito come mi aspettavo  :Sad: 

in effetti hdparm mi indica quasi il doppio della banda e infatti l'ho realizzato un pò dopo aver postato. Mi son confuso con le prestazioni della cache che rimane la stessa.

Ad ogni modo il raid0 non mi ha stupito più di tanto (e questo forse proprio per le ragioni teoriche di k.gothmog ),  inoltre l'ho provato su un backup perchè consapevole del rischio di perdita dei dati...per un sistema serio opterò sicuramente per almeno un raid10...e sicuramente quando avrò almeno un altro hd uguale agli altri!  :Laughing: 

@k.gothmog: non ho capito dove trovare la guida per evitare l'errore dell'hdc...ho abilitato nel kernel l'opzione ide task file semmai ti riferissi a quella...

----------

## gutter

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ad ogni modo il raid0 non mi ha stupito più di tanto (e questo forse proprio per le ragioni teoriche di k.gothmog ),  

 

Ma cosa ti apsettavi  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Mi pare che un aumento quasi doppio delle performance sia un risultato notevole  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tiro

si è notevole se trasferisci un grosso file da una partizione all'altra ma per aprire le applicazioni ad es il browser è si più veloce ma quasi impercettibile...forse per i tempi di latenza che rimangono costanti  :Question:   ...o forse sono io che dovrei tagliare la testa al toro e caricare tutto in ram...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> se fai passare per bene gli help della configurazione del kernel, nella sezione dei conrtoller IDE/ATA, trovi proprio "attiva questa funzione se ricevi il tal errore" e se non ricordo male era proprio quello che hai riportato tu.
> 
> purtroppo non ricordo con esattezza quale fosse, quindi ti tocca... te la devi cercare Wink

 

dici forse questo?

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE:                                                                                                               
> 
>    If you get this error, try to say Y here:                                                                                                
> 
>    hda: set_multmode: status=051 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }                                                                         
> ...

 

```

# grep IDEDISK .config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# dmesg | grep hdc

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbc08-0xbc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hdc: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1

md: considering hdc1 ...

md:  adding hdc1 ...

md: bind<hdc1>

md: running: <hdc1><hda1>

raid0: looking at hdc1

raid0:   comparing hdc1(80043136) with hdc1(80043136)

raid0:   comparing hda1(80043136) with hdc1(80043136)

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

hdc: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

```

----------

## flocchini

Per esperienza personale posso affermare che un raid0 porta ad un vantaggio prestazionale dell'80% circa, e parlo di dischi ata in raid software su 2 canali diversi su un hpXU-300, un dual p2 quindi una macchina abbastanza datata e con un bus lentuccio. Concordo quindi con quanto detto da X e con quanto affermato dalle linee teoriche piu' comuni sul raid (e ci mancherebbe  :Laughing: ). Resta il fatto che dal punto di vista della sicurezza sia un suicidio naturalmemnte  :Wink: 

Forse i dati ai quali si riferisce k.gothmog sono inerenti all'accodamento seplice su lvm... Un pelo piu' sicuro sacrificando la scrittura in "parallelo" su entrambe le unita'

----------

## lan

ho avuto un paio di settimane fa lo stesso problema, era il cavo ide che scazzava...

dacci un occhio e ricordati di usare solo cavi ide da 80pin ata 133 

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

[quote="Tiro"]dici forse questo? *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE:[/code]

 

sì. esattamente.

non ti risolve il problema?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Forse i dati ai quali si riferisce k.gothmog sono inerenti all'accodamento seplice su lvm... Un pelo piu' sicuro sacrificando la scrittura in "parallelo" su entrambe le unita'

 

no. no... il problema che sollevavo io sta bel al di sotto di RAID, LVM & amicici vari...

quello a cui mi riferivo io erano le problematiche di gestione del bus, arbitraggio, passaggio di priorità, ecc... roba che sta un bel po' al di sotto del sistema operativo e pure sotto il kernel

----------

## Tiro

no nn risolve il problema...inoltre l'errore che ricevo è error=0x84 mentre con il modulo si risolve error=0x04 poi non so se nell'help viene riportato solo un esempio tipico... cmq l'errore persiste a questo punto mi viene il dubbio che sia il cavo ide..provo a invertire i cavi (che sono diversi uno nero e l'latro giallo prob di differente qualità) e vedo se l'errore si sposta sulla'hda...

A dopo...  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

situazione normale:

cavo ide giallo comax 150 V su ide1 -> bios ok , hda,hdb ok

cavo ide nero comax 300 V su ide2  -> bios ok , errori su hdc 

cavi invertiti:

cavo ide nero comax 300 V su ide1  -> bios ok

cavo ide giallo comax 150 V su ide2 -> il bios non vede hdc ma solo hdd (masterizzatore)

...a questo mi viene da pensare che sia un problema dovuto al cavetto giallo di bassa qualità (anche se all'apparenza si direbbe il contrario!)

quasi quasi mi viene da provare a staccare il masterizzatore a cavi invertiti in modo da vedere se è un problema di tensione...

----------

## Tiro

ragazzi...fortuna che ho staccato il masterizzatore e ho potuto trovare l'errore umano:

hdc con jumper cs

hdd (masterizzatore) jumper slave

potete immaginare come erano disposti i cavi ide..  :Wink: 

ora ho messo il jumper di hcd su master (ero convinto che già lo fosse!!!) e hdd slave e l'errore non c'è più!  :Very Happy: 

ora è tutto perfetto! il boot è prefetto!  :Smile: 

 grazie a tutti quanti...ora posso mettere il tag risolto  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> $ dmesg 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 (root@sp0ck) (gcc version 3.4.3-20050110 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.3.20050110, ssp-3.4.3.20050110-0, pie-8.7.7)) #10 Fri Mar 25 00:54:59 CET 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

----------

